# Akihabara District mod applications.



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2017)

Are you tough enough to moderate weebie hut Jr's? I want you to join the moderation team for the Akihabara District.

I'm not going to beat around the bush, the District isn't in the best shape. This thread isn't to point fingers, its to fix the issue, rejuvenate the sections and grow. I'm looking for motivated individuals who have no aspirations in life other then to mod a chinese finger painting forum's anime and manga sections. This opening is for a full position as a section moderator, you will have all the powers and privileges that come with that. However this isn't a passive position, the position can and will be revoked if the position is not taken seriously.

To sign up you can post your resume in the , tag me or white wolf(so he will bug me), and make sure you title the thread [Akihabara]. This thread will remain open to answer questions, so you can post your resume here if you so wish, but all resume's submitted will be treated as equals. A number of factors are going to be considered, some you can guess, others beyond mere ningen comprehension.


Resume questions

1) Do you have modding experience? If so list them. If you cannot prove your claim then its no good here.
2) Do you wish to help make the District a better place? Do you have any idea's what can be done.
3) Being a moderator requires you to be social and willingness to work with others, how well can you abide by this?
4) This requires a lot of time, do you have it to spare and are you willing to spare it?
5) Do you still even read manga or watch anime? Who is the best monogatari girl?
6) Do you have any beefs with members that might impede your ability to moderate? Everyone has a few enemies, best to make it clear upfront.
7) Do you follow currently airing anime or read weekly manga.
8) Do you have any other skills that would be relevant for the forum, like tech experience?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Are you tough enough to moderate weebie hut Jr's? I want you to join the moderation team for the Akihabara District.
> 
> I'm not going to beat around the bush, the District isn't in the best shape. This thread isn't to point fingers, its to fix the issue, rejuvenate the sections and grow. I'm looking for motivated individuals who have no aspirations in life other then to mod a chinese finger painting forum's anime and manga sections. This opening is for a full position as a section moderator, you will have all the powers and privileges that come with that. However this isn't a passive position, the position can and will be revoked if the position is not taken seriously.
> 
> ...



C-can someone like me sign up? Wanna know before I actually seriously answer those 8 question. 

Let's leave the past in the past Xiammes

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

I also haven't gotten in trouble for anything in a really long time 

lemme now if i can apply

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

Ah fuck it

nothing ventured, nothing gained

ima apply with or without your permission

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone is allowed to try, its not like I am going to ban you for submitting a application.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shizune (Dec 18, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Anyone is allowed to try, its not like I am going to ban you for submitting a application.



Will you ban him for all the other horrible things he's done?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Fang (Dec 18, 2017)

I shitpost on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## animegod12345 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'll join.


----------



## Katou (Dec 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> 1) Do you have modding experience? If so list them. If you cannot prove your claim then its no good here.
> 2) Do you wish to help make the District a better place? Do you have any idea's what can be done.
> 3) Being a moderator requires you to be social and willingness to work with others, how well can you abide by this?
> 4) This requires a lot of time, do you have it to spare and are you willing to spare it?
> ...



1. No 


Xiammes said:


> If you cannot prove your claim then its no good here.



well that escalated quickly

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Dec 19, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I'm not going to beat around the bush, the District isn't in the best shape. This thread isn't to point fingers, its to fix the issue, rejuvenate the sections and grow.



Isn't this more an issue with NF's declining traffic and fresh blood the last few years? The last two in particular. The thing is that the Akihabara distract, since it doesn't really have any one particular thing, requires an extremely broad and varied set of interests that can only truly be met through sheer quantity. The decline in traffic hits a lot of places of course, I don't believe that any new leadership or ideas will help circumvent this issue, as already established members will tend to have cliques or social circles to have the discussions usually held there whether it's in Fanclubs, Convo threads, etc. which is why Akihabara probably feels the traffic impact more so than other places.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 19, 2017)

This smells like a trap


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 19, 2017)

Santi said:


> Isn't this more an issue with NF's declining traffic and fresh blood the last few years? The last two in particular. The thing is that the Akihabara distract, since it doesn't really have any one particular thing, requires an extremely broad and varied set of interests that can only truly be met through sheer quantity. The decline in traffic hits a lot of places of course, I don't believe that any new leadership or ideas will help circumvent this issue, as already established members will tend to have cliques or social circles to have the discussions usually held there whether it's in Fanclubs, Convo threads, etc. which is why Akihabara probably feels the traffic impact more so than other places.



November 2016 - 102,438 posts
November 2017 - 132,546 posts

Our activity is actually higher then it was a year ago, though I only have November to compare too at the moment.

New leadership can change things, bring in new idea's, make the section more attractive, help bring people back to the section. There is a lot of people who would be posting, but they ran into issues where they would be the only ones posting. Getting one new poster in a thread would encourage at least one other person.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 19, 2017)

Disgraced former admins need not apply?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 20, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> Disgraced former admins need not apply?



can u be trusted with power?


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 20, 2017)

Plague said:


> Answering in bold:
> 
> 
> 6) Do you have any beefs with members that might impede your ability to moderate? Everyone has a few enemies, best to make it clear upfront. *Not a fan of Weiss. Other than him I'm pretty chill. *




Welcome aboard 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(jk Weiss ur awesome)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2017)

Don't be afraid to tell your friends.


----------



## Plague (Dec 20, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Don't be afraid to tell your friends.



I've changed my mind. 

lol No but seriously, I just realized I might be in over my head with this sort of thing and I really don't think it's for me. So I guess I'm retracting my form. 

But hey, this frees up space for a more willing and stoic individual!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 21, 2017)

So if you applied to be a mod how long would it take for the "call back" for lack of a better term?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm looking to wrap things up around news years, give or take a week.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2017)

Are you guys looking for one mod?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2017)

Milk said:


> Are you guys looking for one mod?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 21, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I'm looking to wrap things up around news years, give or take a week.


 thanks


----------



## Eros (Dec 21, 2017)

Is it okay to apply for the New Leaf mod and the Akihabara District mod simultaneously?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2017)

Eros said:


> Is it okay to apply for the New Leaf mod and the Akihabara District mod simultaneously?



I have no problem with it,  @Platypus might


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2017)

I would like to submit an application, if I may.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 21, 2017)

Eros said:


> Is it okay to apply for the New Leaf mod and the Akihabara District mod simultaneously?





> *The deadline for submitting your New Leaf application is Wednesday 4pm GMT.*


----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 23, 2017)

I mean I’m a volunteer mod on Ok Cupid. Not as prestigious I know.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2017)

I AM ALWAYS RIGHT


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2017)

My nominations again

In order of suitability
1. @Drake
2. @Saishin 
3. @~Avant~


----------



## Lord Tentei (Dec 26, 2017)

I would have applied but I have had like two modding experiences, one site is dead to the void and the other is still around but not as active. The other reason I won't reply is because I am picky about the anime and manga I even attempt to read and watch so I am very much not qualified for said position.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 27, 2017)

Two questions,  do you have to be really knowledgeable in animu/ mangu?

Secondly, how nerve wrecking is this job?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 28, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Two questions,  do you have to be really knowledgeable in animu/ mangu?
> 
> Secondly, how nerve wrecking is this job?



I'd perfer applicants to have taken a dive in animu/mangu

Also, very at times.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> I'd perfer applicants to have taken a dive in animu/mangu
> 
> Also, very at times.


I do watch tons of animes but read few mangas. Mostly cause I like to read with color 

Hmm thanks for the information. I'll try to quickly decide if I should continue to pursue applying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> Are you tough enough to moderate weebie hut Jr's? I want you to join the moderation team for the Akihabara District.
> 
> I'm not going to beat around the bush, the District isn't in the best shape. This thread isn't to point fingers, its to fix the issue, rejuvenate the sections and grow. I'm looking for motivated individuals who have no aspirations in life other then to mod a chinese finger painting forum's anime and manga sections. This opening is for a full position as a section moderator, you will have all the powers and privileges that come with that. However this isn't a passive position, the position can and will be revoked if the position is not taken seriously.
> 
> ...


1) none 
2) of course
3) I have no life
4) I have all the time in the world since I don't work
5) yes and I don't do gay monogatari 
6)I have a beef with all the staff including you, and far too many to list but i wouldn't let that influence me in a positive way
7) yes but it's none of your business
8) I'm passive aggressive, sarcastic, rude, opinionated and don't care for the opinion of others which means I'm perfect for the role.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 28, 2017)

John Wick said:


> 1) none
> 2) of course
> 3) I have no life
> 4) I have all the time in the world since I don't work
> ...


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 28, 2017)

I would apply for the position but i currently don't feel like it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2017)

John Wick said:


> 1) none
> 2) of course
> 3) I have no life
> 4) I have all the time in the world since I don't work
> ...


Whoaaa! Those are the exact same answers I posted in my application. 

Who's leaking my SCR thread?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## John Wick (Dec 28, 2017)

@Xiammes 

so when do I start m8?


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 29, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I would apply for the position but i currently don't feel like it.


And here I thought you can just come into various sections of the board, and start moderating stuff without permission?

I would imagine that being Super Mod, you should have all of the Global Mod privileges, and more...

@John Wick Some classy acting bruh.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> And here I thought you can just come into various sections of the board, and start moderating stuff without permission?
> 
> I would imagine that being Super Mod, you should have all of the Global Mod privileges, and more...
> 
> @John Wick Some classy acting bruh.



It was a joke.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2017)

Milk said:


> Are you guys looking for one mod?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 29, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> It was a joke.


Stick to moderating comedy is more left to someone of my proclivities


----------



## baconbits (Dec 29, 2017)

I was going to say this is an underrated classic but I think most people recognize this one for the beauty that it is.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 29, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Stick to moderating comedy is more left to someone of my proclivities


Which is a slightly interesting role to play, but you know how moderating here works for the most part.

The question is, is the job actually enjoyable, or a drag?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Which is a slightly interesting role to play, but you know how moderating here works for the most part.
> 
> The question is, is the job actually enjoyable, or a drag?


Do jack shit appear to do something useful, be generally incompetent and circle jerk.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 29, 2017)

@Xiammes 

Still not heard anything about when I start I'd like to get going before the new year.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 29, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Which is a slightly interesting role to play, but you know how moderating here works for the most part.
> 
> The question is, is the job actually enjoyable, or a drag?



Depends do you like to be liked by all on the forum or hated by all on the forum. I took the being hated by all route.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 29, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Depends do you like to be liked by all on the forum or hated by all on the forum. I took the being hated by all route.


When do we find out who get's the position btw?

I didn't think it would take this long.


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm not sure @Xiammes


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2017)

Closing is on new years, results should be sometime later.


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 29, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Depends do you like to be liked by all on the forum or hated by all on the forum. I took the being hated by all route.


Well, at least you are doing your job properly, so there is more reason for me to like you rather than hate you.

But hey, that’s just moi~

Anyways, just pick the one who is the most active in that Akihabara District section (That forms the most reasonable/interesting posts), and it should be all good.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 29, 2017)

=


Xiammes said:


> Closing is on new years, results should be sometime later.


I'll get my party hat ready is there any sort way to request snacks for my inauguration?


----------



## shieldbounce (Dec 29, 2017)

John Wick said:


> =
> 
> I'll get my party hat ready is there any sort way to request snacks for my inauguration?


Some strawberry donuts filled with vanilla icing would be very nice, actually.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 30, 2017)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> Some strawberry donuts filled with vanilla icing would be very nice, actually.


ngl
the vanilla icing might be cocaine.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 1, 2018)

Applications have ended, congrats to @Araragi and @Lew for getting the promotion.

Thank you everyone who applied, this turned out better then I hoped for.

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 1, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Applications have ended, congrats to @Araragi and @Lew for getting the promotion.
> 
> Thank you everyone who applied, this turned out better then I hoped for.


Yea, so we have heard.

I'll need to offer them a bit of congratulations again. Especially to @Araragi who is the one trying to figure out who is the best girl of all time via vote here...


----------



## Esdese (Jan 2, 2018)

admin me
i'll take mod status too


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Applications have ended, congrats to @Araragi and @Lew for getting the promotion.
> 
> Thank you everyone who applied, this turned out better then I hoped for.



@Araragi @Lew 

Welcome to the rice fields, motherfuckers

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 3, 2018)

congratulations to the new mods

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2018)

@Xiammes 

I think my promotion got lost in the post.


----------



## Indra (Jan 7, 2018)

I forgot this happened, I thought it got cancelled with Blu came back. lol


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2018)

Indra said:


> I forgot this happened, I thought it got cancelled with Blu came back. lol



There were two different ones, one for the district and one for the NA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

So you guys are all set for mods then? Looks like the choices have been made.

@Araragi @Lew How are your experiences with your newfound positions so far?


----------



## Lew (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> So you guys are all set for mods then? Looks like the choices have been made.
> 
> @Araragi @Lew How are your experiences with your newfound positions so far?



Only been at it a week so I'm still learning, I'm getting there though.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jan 7, 2018)

Lew said:


> Only been at it a week so I'm still learning, I'm getting there though.


You will be an experienced Mod soon enough. People will look up to you and say "wow, what an exemplary member that person is!"


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 7, 2018)

Shiba Miyuki said:


> You will be an experienced Mod soon enough. People will look up to you and say "wow, what an exemplary member that person is!"



Its true, people tell me this all the time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> There were two different ones, one for the district and one for the NA.


Does the NL still need mods?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 8, 2018)

Indra said:


> Does the NL still need mods?


Kappa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Jan 8, 2018)

Hakuna Matata said:


> Kappa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 8, 2018)

Indra said:


> Does the NL still need mods?


 
I dunno, ask plat.


----------



## YoraeDragon (Jan 14, 2018)

Damn, I was too late.


----------



## YoraeDragon (Jan 14, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Are you tough enough to moderate weebie hut Jr's? I want you to join the moderation team for the Akihabara District.
> 
> I'm not going to beat around the bush, the District isn't in the best shape. This thread isn't to point fingers, its to fix the issue, rejuvenate the sections and grow. I'm looking for motivated individuals who have no aspirations in life other then to mod a chinese finger painting forum's anime and manga sections. This opening is for a full position as a section moderator, you will have all the powers and privileges that come with that. However this isn't a passive position, the position can and will be revoked if the position is not taken seriously.
> 
> ...



1) Not really.

2) yes of course.

3) That's easy. It's just like my job in real life. A team player.

4) How much time? I do have lots of it.

5) Yes I do. Don't know any of that.

6) Nope none.

7) NNT and DBS, for now.

8) I work in information management and I believe I have enough tech experience for this.


----------



## Dylancool890 (Jan 14, 2018)

Umm let me guess I have a moderater in iOS gods I have read all of naruto and Kill la kill manga  and most of anime.and I want make the district better my making kill la kill support section that I can take care of and making more sections in kill la kill district.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 14, 2018)

Dylancool890 said:


> Umm let me guess I have a moderater in iOS gods I have read all of naruto and Kill la kill manga  and most of anime.and I want make the district better my making kill la kill support section that I can take care of and making more sections in kill la kill district.


@Trinity


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 14, 2018)

no grammar; didn't read


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2018)

Trinity said:


> no grammar; didn't read



That explains a lot


----------

